# Vaccinate with DHPP?



## topaz (Aug 9, 2011)

We would like to get a Havanese but are concerned about vaccinations. Some breeders we talk to do not vaccinate with DHPP, some do vaccinate with DHPP. The only plan that would work with vets in our area is to vaccinate with DHPP and then we could do titer tests and vaccinate with DHPP if needed. (Of course, we would also have rabies vaccination done at a separate time than DHPP.) What has vaccination protocol has worked or (not worked) with your Havanese?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

our breeder from the get go suggested titering. django never did well with shots and from the time he was 2, we were able to titer for certain shots. now with his addisons diagnosis, we titer for everything, even rabies. he hasn't had any shots in 5 years. if you can titer, i'd go for it. our dog always got very sick with every vaccination he ever got from the vet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

topaz said:


> We would like to get a Havanese but are concerned about vaccinations. Some breeders we talk to do not vaccinate with DHPP, some do vaccinate with DHPP. The only plan that would work with vets in our area is to vaccinate with DHPP and then we could do titer tests and vaccinate with DHPP if needed. (Of course, we would also have rabies vaccination done at a separate time than DHPP.) What has vaccination protocol has worked or (not worked) with your Havanese?


I wouldn't use a combined vaccine for a puppy of a known vaccine sensitive breed. Here is Jean Dodd's recommendations:

http://www.weim.net/emberweims/Vaccine.html

Why would the vets in your area insist on a combined vaccine? A lot of animals have problems with them. The omly good thing that can be said about them, in my opinion, is that they make it easier for the humans.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

It just depends on the dog. Some pups, like Django above, have issues with shots. Ceylon on the other hand has never had trouble with any of his shots, and yes, he had the full puppy round of DHPP shots. I did take care to give him his rabies vaccination at least 3 weeks apart from his other shots, and, I didn't get him the lepto vaccination, but again, he seems to be fine with his shots - it really just depends on the dog, and unfortunately, as far as I know, just like with kids, there is no foolproof way to know ahead of time what will and won't work until you try it. IF you do give vaccinations, I would just watch it very carefully afterwards for any sign of a bad reaction, since the reactions I believe can get worse with each additional shot. And obviously, if your dog has a bad reaction, it is probably time to titer rather than to vaccinate.

(I am no expert, but I did a lot of research on kid's vaccinations when my daughter was small... I am not opposed to vaccinations, obviously, but I do think it pays to be cautious!)

Jean Dodd has a recommended schedule for dog vaccinations but I don't remember offhand what the link is - I am sure somebody here (Dave? ) can give it to you


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

OK, not Dave, Karen then


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

We get the puppy shot, no corona or lepto and after a booster after a year's time, go at least three years in between. Unfortuantely, our state requires yearly rabies, but I do fudge a little on this and get the rabies at least a month after any other shots.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

From our experience with our Bolognese who developed IBD at age 3 and had issues with vaccines, we approached this question first-thing with our chosen vet. Luckily he was of the same mind medically on this. Essentially this is the Dodd guideline. Keeper had his first vaccines at the appropriate time and the vet recommended the one-year booster (one time) with titers from then on. This is the only protocol we would have agreed to. Keeper will get the rabies at 3-year intervals as required by Ohio law, but even the initial rabies was not given at the same time as the one-time boosters. Keeper seemed to have some 'itching' with the one-time booster, and so we feel the titers, although more costly, are absolutely the way to go.

Keeper's Mom


----------

